# DOA Shrimp Question



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 24, 2010)

I know that you can use the DOA shrimp under a popping cork and a clacking cork. Does anybody ever use them as is? I was thinking about a red I saw run across a shell bed Sunday. I threw the spoon up there but the fish kind of turned away from it. I think the DOA would have been a good choice on that fish.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 24, 2010)

I have fished them both ways and actually prefer no cork when fishing for reds.


----------



## savreds (Aug 24, 2010)

We never fish them under a float. Tie them on with loopknot and fish it slooooowwwwwww.


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 24, 2010)

Spray it w/ WD40 before each cast cork or no cork. In Shallow clean water a cork can make too much disturbance.

cw


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 24, 2010)

savreds said:


> We never fish them under a float. Tie them on with loopknot and fish it slooooowwwwwww.



x2 !! or even turn it around and slide the hook thru the tail to get more casting distance...or 2/0 worm hook thru head and slide it thru grass and shell weedless....or pinned on a jighead and fished deep...or the way it comes with a small split shot about 5" up the line.....i've been using alot of Gulp! products on a jighead. But, for a lighted dock, that med. doa shrimp is an absolute killer. Floatin that thing under a cork gives you a pretty snag free and natural drift presentation...not to mention, who in the world doesn't get a little giddy watchin' that float vanish into the unknown......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! I went ahead and tied one on last night. Next time I see a red in the skinny water on a shell bed, I am going to pitch it up in front of him a little ways and see what happens!


----------



## gafshr (Aug 25, 2010)

If you look there are two slots on the belly of the doa shrimp one is for the weight and the other is for a rattle.  Go to wal mart and find some cheap worm rattles to slip in there so it will make a semi rattle when you pop it instead of a popping cork, works for me.  Sometimes if you are really on some reds in shallow water take the weight out so the impact on the water won't be as loud and you won't spook the fish.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 25, 2010)

gafshr said:


> If you look there are two slots on the belly of the doa shrimp one is for the weight and the other is for a rattle.  Go to wal mart and find some cheap worm rattles to slip in there so it will make a semi rattle when you pop it instead of a popping cork, works for me.  Sometimes if you are really on some reds in shallow water take the weight out so the impact on the water won't be as loud and you won't spook the fish.



I have several glass and plastic worm rattles from my bass tourney days....... I will have to try that!

I had planned on throwing up on the shells, the very edge of the water, and easing it into the water- something I used to do all the time on bedding bass. I think I would have caught that cruising red Sunday like that if I would have tried it.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 25, 2010)

Like everyone else I use them without the corks but have only tried with a poping cork once and didnt catch anything. I have only cought trout on DOA's but no reds yet. Everyone down here in Darien says that they dont hit DOA's but also have heard otherwise other places. I wont know untill I catch one I guess. Cought a ton of trout on them though and yes real it VERY VERY slow. You want it to bump the bottom then reel slightly faster so it stays right there off the bottom. I like using 1/2 oz versus 1/4 oz cause you can cast them longer and with 8lb line as well.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 26, 2010)

Hunter22 said:


> Like everyone else I use them without the corks but have only tried with a poping cork once and didnt catch anything. I have only cought trout on DOA's but no reds yet. Everyone down here in Darien says that they dont hit DOA's but also have heard otherwise other places. I wont know untill I catch one I guess. Cought a ton of trout on them though and yes real it VERY VERY slow. You want it to bump the bottom then reel slightly faster so it stays right there off the bottom. I like using 1/2 oz versus 1/4 oz cause you can cast them longer and with 8lb line as well.




Hey there are a few tricks to catch trout on a DOA under a popping cork that work well for me. I like to constantly jiggle the cork which makes the shrimp have alot of movement. I fished DOA's on popping corks for a LONG TIME before I caught a fish. Once I started adding constant movement the fish started coming. Try adding alot more movement and you should catch fish


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 26, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I know that you can use the DOA shrimp under a popping cork and a clacking cork. Does anybody ever use them as is? I was thinking about a red I saw run across a shell bed Sunday. I threw the spoon up there but the fish kind of turned away from it. I think the DOA would have been a good choice on that fish.



You can fish them w/out a cork with good success.  Especially if you're sight fishing.  I normally give it a slight twitch every 2 or 3 rotations of the reel.  Red's, trout, and flounder will gobble them up!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Aug 26, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=563835

If you look back at this thread, we are fishing the D.O.A. Shrimp under a popping cork and we keep it moving quite a bit.

What we tried to do, but the video didn't turn out well, was to show that when we didn't use Pro Cure gel, we didn't get many hits, if any. I did a little test while the bite was hot and they would smoke that thing when I put the gel on there and leave it without it.

I just squeeze a little right under the legs and rub it in a little. 

You never can tell though, the next day they were killing Gulp! baits and turning up their noses at DOA.


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 27, 2010)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=563835
> 
> If you look back at this thread, we are fishing the D.O.A. Shrimp under a popping cork and we keep it moving quite a bit.
> 
> ...



I'm not kidding about WD40.
cw


----------



## Hunter22 (Sep 14, 2010)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Hey there are a few tricks to catch trout on a DOA under a popping cork that work well for me. I like to constantly jiggle the cork which makes the shrimp have alot of movement. I fished DOA's on popping corks for a LONG TIME before I caught a fish. Once I started adding constant movement the fish started coming. Try adding alot more movement and you should catch fish



Im not bashing the cork use at all. I just have never really had luck with the cork yet. I have tried it quite a few times but not my last from hearing what everyone is saying. I have them with me in the boat at all times but il give it a try next weekend when im out there. I just ordered the Berkley Gulp Alive Shrimp last night 3" and 4" last night and definately goin after the reds next weekend with those and the trout with the D.O.A's


----------



## gotta biggn (Sep 15, 2010)

Hunter 22

I fish the Sapelo area all the time and reds definately will hit the DOA. I use the rattle cork and the DOA will normally outfish a live shrimp when used properly. I do want to try using the doa without a cork too. I will this weekend,.


----------



## Hunter22 (Sep 15, 2010)

gotta biggn said:


> Hunter 22
> 
> I fish the Sapelo area all the time and reds definately will hit the DOA. I use the rattle cork and the DOA will normally outfish a live shrimp when used properly. I do want to try using the doa without a cork too. I will this weekend,.



I use the DOA without the cork ALL the time and have never had a red on it but have cought loads of trout. I think the reason the reds dont hit mine is because i havent put anything smelly on it yet and I hear thats the only way they will hit it. Il be there the weekend after this and I will be out there looking for those reds and trout. I also have Berkle Gulp Alive Shrimp on the way so il be trying that as well. What size seems to work better the 3" or 4"? I bought both because I didnt know which one to get.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 16, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> x2 !! or even turn it around and slide the hook thru the tail to get more casting distance...or 2/0 worm hook thru head and slide it thru grass and shell weedless....or pinned on a jighead and fished deep...or the way it comes with a small split shot about 5" up the line.....i've been using alot of Gulp! products on a jighead. But, for a lighted dock, that med. doa shrimp is an absolute killer. Floatin that thing under a cork gives you a pretty snag free and natural drift presentation...not to mention, who in the world doesn't get a little giddy watchin' that float vanish into the unknown......




I'm 58 now, and I still get as much of a thrill watchin' a bobber go under as I did when I was 3 or 4, cane-polin' brim!


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2010)

I use Gulp when no corks and DOA with corks.  If they are real shallow and spooky I will trow a DOA with no cork since it is lighter and quieter than a gulp and jighead.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 16, 2010)

I use DOA for reds and trout I use A 1/8 jig head with the hook on top of the DOA just pop it along the grass in shallow water reds love it. what does the wd40 do seaweaver?


----------

